# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Eet je gezond met pompoen

## FRANCOIS580

*Herfst en winter zijn dé favoriete seizoenen van pompoenen, die je dan in alle soorten, kleuren en formaten aantreft. De pompoenfamilie is erg uitgebreid en wordt vooral gebruikt in hartige soepen en allerlei andere gerechten. Maar wist je dat pompoenen niet alleen van harte welkom zijn in iedere keuken, maar ook bijzonder gezond zijn? Pompoenen zijn bijzonder rijk aan vitaminen, mineralen oxydanten en vezels, en wapenen je in de eerste plaats tegen de grillen van koning winter. Welk positief effect heeft het eten van pompoenen op je gezondheid?*


*(Francois580)*


Pompoen is niet alleen lekker en gezond, hij houdt ons ook gezelschap tijdens halloween, een feest dat ook bij ons steeds uitbundiger wordt gevierd. Maar de pompoen heeft nog vele andere, bijzondere eigenschappen die bij het grote publiek nog té weinig bekend zijn. De pompoen wordt nog té veel onderschat. Zowel hun voedingswaarde als het effect op onze gezondheid werd nu al zo'n vijfduizend jaar geleden ontdekt en veelvuldig gebruikt. Toen werd dit gewas reeds ingezet tegen verstopping van de lever en abcessen van ons ademhalingsapparaat. De pompoen behoort tot de uitgebreide familie van de kalebassen. Bij ons startte de pompoen zijn veroveringstocht na de ontdekking van Amerika. 


*Pompoenen versnellen vetverbranding*


Het vruchtvlees van pompoenen is niet alleen erg lekker, maar ook gezond. Pompoenen zijn rijk aan allerlei vitaminen en mineralen en is uitstekend geschikt voor vegetariërs en veganisten. Ze bevatten immers hoge concentraties ijzer, belangrijk voor de zuurstofopname door je bloed. Zuurstof is noodzakelijk voor je vetverbranding en beïnvloed gunstig je spijsvertering. Pompoenen passen dan ook in ieder gezond dieet en helpen je gewicht verliezen.


*Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...t-pompoen.html*

----------


## Yv

Ik heb pompoenen in de tuin!!!

----------


## Karin63

> Ik heb pompoenen in de tuin!!!


Wow, geweldig om ze in de tuin te hebben Yv. Wij hebben er geen maar m'n schoonouders wel. Daar kook ik heerlijke pompoensoep van. En dan maar smullen!  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

> Wow, geweldig om ze in de tuin te hebben Yv. Wij hebben er geen maar m'n schoonouders wel. Daar kook ik heerlijke pompoensoep van. En dan maar smullen!


Hej .. Karin63...

POMPOEN FESTIJN !! :Wink: 

Bij de aperitief ..gebruik je geroosterde pompoenzaden !!
Als voorgerecht maak je 'n slaatje van de jonge steeltoppen en de bloemen !
Daarna gefrituurde , in 'n deegje gedraaide gevulde pompoenbloemen !!
( moeilijke zin !! maar toch lekker !! ) 
Geroosterd pompoen brood !.. bij jouw overheerlijke pompoensoep  :Cool: !!
Dessertje ...
pompoentaart !!effe in de oven .. met bolletje ijs .;en beetje slagoom !!

Pousse cafe : pompoenjenever !! ( doe je vorig jaar gemaakt hebt !! ) 

Om het geheel romantisch te maken !! 
heb jij eerst jouw fantasie kunnen botvieren op 'n pompoen !! 
't wordt 'n etentje bij " poemcandle light " !!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Succes ..verzekerd !! ..de liefde van de man gaat immers door de maag !!!! :Smile:

----------


## Karin63

:Big Grin:  Haha, die Raimun toch, bedankt voor de pompoen festijn tips!  :Wink:  Heb vandaag hopen pompoenen gezien in Bokrijk!  :Big Grin:

----------

